# Open club face? or Outside-In swing?



## goalieman24 (Feb 26, 2008)

When talking about a slice/fade, would these two "scenarios" be similar to each other? or does each one have a different shot type?

I'm thinking that a outside-in swing would produce a more "controlled" fade, maybe starting a bit left and then moving back right.
On the other hand, it seems like an open club face at impact would maybe start the ball at the target(at best), but then just keep moving right. Or possibly have the effect of just pushing the ball straight but to the right.

I can hit the ball straight, but rarely(never) hit a draw... I'm just trying to troubleshoot some on the factors of my fade/slice.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

the ball flight can tell you a lot about what is happening at impact.
The direction the ball starts out on is a result of the swing path.
the direction the ball ends up is a result of the club face


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

goalieman24 said:


> When talking about a slice/fade, would these two "scenarios" be similar to each other? or does each one have a different shot type?
> 
> I'm thinking that a outside-in swing would produce a more "controlled" fade, maybe starting a bit left and then moving back right.
> On the other hand, it seems like an open club face at impact would maybe start the ball at the target(at best), but then just keep moving right. Or possibly have the effect of just pushing the ball straight but to the right.
> ...



Stevel knows his golf, but I can't fade or draw the ball and I hope someone will jump on this too because I'd like to learn this too. I was told that if you divide the ball into two hemispheres and like you said outside in should hit the ball on the western side of the ball causing a fade and inside out on the eastern hemisphere should produce a draw. Let's see if I'm correct


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I'm much the same Bob I can hit straight with my driver/3wood but I cant make it it fade or draw when I try to i can slice and hook though but I dont mean too!


----------



## goalieman24 (Feb 26, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> the ball flight can tell you a lot about what is happening at impact.
> The direction the ball starts out on is a result of the swing path.
> the direction the ball ends up is a result of the club face


The last few times at the range, I've really concentrated on working more of an inside-out swing. 
Long story short..playing lacrosse for many years built up a tendency to keep my arms out and hands away from my body, leading to a outside-in golf swing.

Anyway, I have been able to hit some nice draw shots with my irons. But trying to transfer that same swing(at least I think I am) to my driver, I'm not getting a draw.
The ball seems to start out a bit right, so I guess its just a matter of rolling the club face over more?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

if it starts out toward the right but doesn't come back, then the club face is not closed so yes, you need to roll your arms more to close the club. Experiment with ball placement, it may help


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I had a request to tell how I play a fade or a draw. Again, I didn't invent this, I got this from Tiger. For me it is mostly in the setup. To hit my draw. I set up, first i aim the club face at the target (dont take my grip yet), then i set my feet along the line i want the ball to start out on. Now I take my normal grip (my grip looks normal to my stance, not the club face, the club face looks closed to my grip). Now here is one of the keys I think. to hit the draw I move the ball one half to one inch BACK in my stance and make sure to swing along my feet line. To hit the fade I do the opposite. aim the club face, set my feet, grip, but move the ball one half to one inch FORWARD in my stance, and again swing along my feet line. Hope this helps

and for the record, I am not a low handicap. I am an 11 in one league and a 13 in the other, albeit at a very tough course, where we had a mini tour pro play from the reg mens tees and shot a 2 under


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> I had a request to tell how I play a fade or a draw. Again, I didn't invent this, I got this from Tiger. For me it is mostly in the setup. To hit my draw. I set up, first i aim the club face at the target (dont take my grip yet), then i set my feet along the line i want the ball to start out on. Now I take my normal grip (my grip looks normal to my stance, not the club face, the club face looks closed to my grip). Now here is one of the keys I think. to hit the draw I move the ball one half to one inch BACK in my stance and make sure to swing along my feet line. To hit the fade I do the opposite. aim the club face, set my feet, grip, but move the ball one half to one inch FORWARD in my stance, and again swing along my feet line. Hope this helps
> 
> and for the record, I am not a low handicap. I am an 11 in one league and a 13 in the other, albeit at a very tough course, where we had a mini tour pro play from the reg mens tees and shot a 2 under


Well you're lower than I'm so that makes you the expert at the moment I'm printing this off to practice with. 2 under you must have been walking on air after that round.:thumbsup:


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

It wasn't me who shot the 2 under, it was a pro who played on the mini tours, but he didn't play from the tips, he played from the same tees I do. The best I have managed at this course is 2 over on each nine, but not at the same time


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> It wasn't me who shot the 2 under, it was a pro who played on the mini tours, but he didn't play from the tips, he played from the same tees I do. The best I have managed at this course is 2 over on each nine, but not at the same time


I'd say for a o'l weekend hacker that's a heck of a lot better than this o'l weekend duffer.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd take 2 over or even 12 over any day of the week nice work Steve.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I'd take 2 over or even 12 over any day of the week nice work Steve.


Now that you have these new weapons I expect bogey golf at the start of spring here in the states. feeeeel the preessurrre:rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oohh can I handle the pressure?????


----------

